# Gators- 2014 SEC EAST Champions



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................



Your team sucks so bad Mother Nature doesn't even want to watch them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2014)

Look.....A Gator fan


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................



I assume you are talking about gymnastics or softball.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2014)

Quidditch
10-2 Overall 4-1 Division ( UGA and USCe do not have a Quidditch team)


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 11, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> Quidditch
> 10-2 Overall 4-1 Division ( UGA and USCe do not have a Quidditch team)



9-2 auburn quidditch team can't play this year something about flying high I don't know


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2014)

See signature line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> See signature line.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................






Things are so bad in Gainesville, the coach stopped suspending players to save his job... Ol Muschamp has yet to beat the Dawgs... Don't see it happening this year either.

Care to make an Avatar bet??


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> 9-2 auburn quidditch team can't play this year something about flying high I don't know



They are in the west and would only play Florida...._over the dome_ in the championship game.


----------



## formula1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re:*

If the Wildcats don't get you, the Elephants will!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2014)

The fact that this could even be plausible is further proof of how down the East is this year.  

The East is UGA's for the taking, if they'll just take it.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

The west ain't so strong looking either.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 11, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> The west ain't so strong looking either.



At least they have more than one good team.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 11, 2014)

formula1 said:


> If the Wildcats don't get you, the Elephants will!



Have you watched Bama's first 2 games?


----------



## formula1 (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re:*



BobSacamano said:


> Have you watched Bama's first 2 games?



Sure.  But we are talking about the Gators!

If we were talking Aggies, it might be different.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Have you watched Bama's first 2 games?



Are you referring to an undefeated tide that is having a quarterback competition. The same defense that has only given up 17 points in 2 games; who will probably shut out their opponent this week as well?


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 11, 2014)

something like that...


hey i just like the OP's confidence in the Gators.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> At least they have more than one good team.



yep unlike the ACC. who only has 1 strong team.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................



Been smoking that stuff again......


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 11, 2014)

That is why a 1 AA team beat them last year. GSU was going to be spanked. Well all got to say is they better be allot better than last year. What shocks a Gator one double A. Last year they were a disgrace to the SEC.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Are you referring to an undefeated tide that is having a quarterback competition. The same defense that has only given up 17 points in 2 games; who will probably shut out their opponent this week as well?


Actually im referring to the undefeated Gators who have given up 0 points................


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

tcward said:


> Been smoking that stuff again......



Georgia is the only team we need to beat and they are a one trick pony.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> The fact that this could even be plausible is further proof of how down the East is this year.
> 
> The East is UGA's for the taking, if they'll just take it.



If only all our teams could play in a joke of a conference like the ACC


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2014)

I love that a gator fan getting on here and being cocky has everybody regardless of who they root for laughing at them.

Does my heart good.  I remember after Corch Irvin Meyers' second NC there were gators on here saying that Florida was just going to keep getting better and better.  I remember telling them that they had peaked and that the decline was coming.  They didn't believe it and thought they were different because they are Florida.

I love that they suck so bad they get beat by GA Southern.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Actually im referring to the undefeated Gators who have given up 0 points................



Yeah it's funny how cocky that win over eastern Michigan has made you.  What does that say about your team that a win over a team like that gives you the big head?

Boom.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> If only all our teams could play in a joke of a conference like the ACC




Weren't the Gators 0-2 against Acc last year?


Uf would still be bottom feeders.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> I love that a gator fan getting on here and being cocky has everybody regardless of who they root for laughing at them.
> 
> Does my heart good.  I remember after Corch Irvin Meyers' second NC there were gators on here saying that Florida was just going to keep getting better and better.  I remember telling them that they had peaked and that the decline was coming.  They didn't believe it and thought they were different because they are Florida.
> 
> I love that they suck so bad they get beat by GA Southern.


And I love that a Georgia fan still thinks they are are even relevant team  without a championship! Like all teams we have good and bad years but the difference is a good year for us a is a BCS championship while for Georgia it is getting to lose the SEC championship game


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Weren't the Gators 0-2 against Acc last year?
> 
> 
> Uf would still be bottom feeders.



Arent we leading the rivalry and I believe 7 wins in the last ten years

PS: The SEC is dominating the ACC in wins too..........because your conference is weak


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Arent we leading the rivalry and I believe 7 wins in the last ten years
> 
> PS: The SEC is dominating the ACC in wins too..........because your conference is weak



0-2 against the Acc , 4-8 overall and a loss to Ga Southern. 

Now all of a sudden y'all get a win and you're back.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 11, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Georgia is the only team we need to beat and they are a one trick pony.



But we sure have a nice pony!  Florida has more of a miniature horse or a Shetland.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................



You might want to stop snortin the river water,I think you done went and got yourself one of those a brain eatin amoeba,s............Nice floatie!!!


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 12, 2014)

we're back.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> But we sure have a nice pony!  Florida has more of a miniature horse or a Shetland.



He is more of a Clydesdale I agree but if he gets hurt again.............


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 12, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> 0-2 against the Acc , 4-8 overall and a loss to Ga Southern.
> 
> Now all of a sudden y'all get a win and you're back.



Good idea!! Single out our worst year in 20 versus the records because that shows how weak the ACC really is! lol


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 12, 2014)

Your sorry QB doesn't think the ACC is that weak....

4-8 is weak.








Nothing worse than a delusional gator troll. How about go peddle your waste of bandwith over on a gator board where people as out of touch as yourself can share happy thoughts together.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Your sorry QB doesn't think the ACC is that weak....
> 
> 4-8 is weak.
> 
> ...



Ouch


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Your sorry QB doesn't think the ACC is that weak....
> 
> 4-8 is weak.
> 
> ...



You call that a qb?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You call that a qb?



Looks like an ice bath was needed after that game....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Arent we leading the rivalry and I believe 7 wins in the last ten years





BobSacamano said:


> we're back.



It'll be 4 years in a row this year!! 

And the only thing the Gators are "Back" on is allowing their thugs to not be disciplined... Bottom dwelling scum! Gators and their fans are so low in the toilet bowl that the black ring that forms from stagnant water just sitting in the bowl, is still higher than the Gators..


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> He is more of a Clydesdale I agree but if he gets hurt again.............


We have his 2 backup Clydesdales ready to keep on running over people.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> If only all our teams could play in a joke of a conference like the ACC



Say what y'all want to, it doesn't change the fact that the East is down this year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Good idea!! Single out our worst year in 20 versus the records because that shows how weak the ACC really is! lol



Ga Southern wouldn't win the ACC, what makes you think Florida could?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Actually im referring to the undefeated Gators who have given up 0 points................



Bah Gawd, how far have the Go Gata fallin?

Never thought I'd see the day that the Go Gata is bragging about beating Eastern Michigan.


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> He is more of a Clydesdale I agree but if he gets hurt again.............



Who knows what would happen if he got hurt?  We may totally fall apart, start blocking each other during games, fall at home to an FCS opponent, finish 4-8, in general become an embarrassment and laughing stock, I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Good idea!! Single out our worst year in 20 versus the records because that shows how weak the ACC really is! lol



Please read signature line again. Thanks and roll tide.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Please read signature line again. Thanks and roll tide.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 12, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Please read signature line again. Thanks and roll tide.



Yes read it again and see if you can comprehend it! lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Yes read it again and see if you can comprehend it! lol



It's pretty self explanatory... 

Scumbag is actually being nice to any Gator.!

Any type of Gator is Scum....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Looks like a Famu bracelet on Will' s arm. 



The Gators aren't even in the top 4 in the state of Florida.
No way they'll win their division.


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 13, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's pretty self explanatory...
> 
> Scumbag is actually being nice to any Gator.!
> 
> Any type of Gator is Scum....



He boy! Don't be lumpin' us all together now you closet Ute!! 

I'm a Gator, and a proud one. But I'm also not delusional. Last year was an embarrassment. The weak decision on Muschamps part to not carry over the suspensions from game one was an awful decision in my opinion. 

Now, I liked what I saw in the EMU game, but I understand who our opponent was. I'm not sayin they will win the East, in fact I can't see it happening at all. But they will be a tougher opponent than last year (which if everyone remembers that team was riddled with injury) and will have a better chance at pulling out a victory each week, no matter the opponent.

As of the East and the SEC, again it's only been one game, but Georgia looks to be the team to beat RIGHT NOW. IF Gurley and the rest of the team can stay healthy, they should have no reason to not run the table and win the SEC. 

Just my .02 cents. 

And HOGDOG, take it easy brother and don't get too excited over a victory against a team a slight step up from  high school ball.

GO GATORS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2014)

droptine06 said:


> He boy! Don't be lumpin' us all together now you closet Ute!!
> 
> I'm a Gator, and a proud one. But I'm also not delusional. Last year was an embarrassment. The weak decision on Muschamps part to not carry over the suspensions from game one was an awful decision in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Good post. Read signature line. Roll Tide


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 13, 2014)

Gators might need another year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Gators might need another year.



Anything can happen. It's been a strange, wacky weekend.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 13, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Anything can happen. It's been a strange, wacky weekend.



This is shaping up to be a strange year.

My picks are done!


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Refs blew that play clock violation.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Kentucky got hosed on the delay of game call.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

Gave UF 7 Points and probably the Ballgame.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 13, 2014)

held da gatuhs to a FG. Kentucky actually has a chance!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

UK  fought thier hearts out on the road, only to have a game most likely taken away from them.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 13, 2014)

Ok. we're back in it. Gators all the way to Atlanta.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2014)

I really hope Kentucky is that goooood,.....otherwise we stink again.
I'm certain we did nothing to make Bama nervous


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Which coach are you guys gonna being going after?


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 13, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Ok. we're back in it. Gators all the way to Atlanta.



We?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Ok. we're back in it. Gators all the way to Atlanta.



It just took you 3 OT's to beat a Kentucky team that might have been the only team worse than the Gators last year in the East.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 13, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Which coach are you guys gonna being going after?



The way Foley has been making decisions lately,...probably Kiffen .


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 13, 2014)

Good game Kentucky!! How did the Georgia game turnout?


----------



## Amoo (Sep 14, 2014)

South Carolina vs Georgia game went exactly how I expected it to go before the season started, that said, it kind of scares me at how good A&M might actually be.

In regards to the soon to be coaching search for my Gators, I have no idea who I want to see get hired as all of the names I was hoping for have been hired by big time programs in the last two years while UF has been fiddling around with Muschamp.  First name that comes to mind though is Chad Morris.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2014)

Amoo said:


> South Carolina vs Georgia game went exactly how I expected it to go before the season started, that said, it kind of scares me at how good A&M might actually be.
> 
> In regards to the soon to be coaching search for my Gators, I have no idea who I want to see get hired as all of the names I was hoping for have been hired by big time programs in the last two years while UF has been fiddling around with Muschamp.  First name that comes to mind though is Chad Morris.



I could be wrong but I wouldn't think UF would want to mess around with another unproven coordinator for a HC. I would think they would go after someone with experience. Who knows, maybe Urban will come back after that loss to VT.


----------



## Amoo (Sep 14, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I could be wrong but I wouldn't think UF would want to mess around with another unproven coordinator for a HC. I would think they would go after someone with experience. Who knows, maybe Urban will come back after that loss to VT.



I don't disagree with you completely, but there aren't any offensive minds left that haven't already been snatched up into solid programs.  Hugh Freeze and Dan Mullen are already in the SEC and have no reason to leave their comfy 8 wins = great season jobs.  Sumlin would be dumb to leave A&M for ANY job right now.

Briles/Gundy = good for their schools but not guys I see at Florida.  Strong just signed with Texas so he's out.  James Franklin just got his dream job so he's out.  Petrino's contract keeps him put for a short time so that's a no go.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 14, 2014)

Amoo said:


> South Carolina vs Georgia game went exactly how I expected it to go before the season started, that said, it kind of scares me at how good A&M might actually be.
> 
> In regards to the soon to be coaching search for my Gators, I have no idea who I want to see get hired as all of the names I was hoping for have been hired by big time programs in the last two years while UF has been fiddling around with Muschamp.  First name that comes to mind though is Chad Morris.



Mark right may be looking for a job


Or maybe lane kiffin



T


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 14, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Refs blew that play clock violation.





rhbama3 said:


> Kentucky got hosed on the delay of game call.





KyDawg said:


> Gave UF 7 Points and probably the Ballgame.



It was close, no doubt. But to close to call, could have gone either way. Don't know that I would go as far to say that one tenth of a second "gave" the game away. They still had to score the TD there which the refs had nothing to do with.



bullgator said:


> I really hope Kentucky is that goooood,.....otherwise we stink again.
> I'm certain we did nothing to make Bama nervous



My feelings exactly. That definitely wasn't the UK of the last decade. They played us HARD. Time will tell who was who in that game.

What I took away from the game:

Driskel looked lost and stunned in the first half, much improved in the second. Much better decision making and an obvious quicker release and timely throws. Keep in mind it was only the second game of the year.

Demarcus Robinson is a BEAST!

Matt Jones ran hard all night, excited to see what he can do next week against Bama.

Our O-line scares me a bit. Next week against Bama's D will be a true test.

Defense not quite what I expected, but again I'm not sure whether to contribute that to a much improved UK or poor coaching on UF's side. While the secondary came up with some big INT's, they also gave up some deep balls.


----------



## droptine06 (Sep 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Mark right may be looking for a job
> 
> 
> Or maybe lane kiffin
> ...



I'd take Richt over just about any other coach in the SEC.

All the Dawg fans screaming for his head need to take a long look at UT and their decision to fire Fulmer a year after he took that team to the SEC Champ. game. UT has been irrelevant since.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 14, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> Ok. we're back in it. Gators all the way to Atlanta.



Good thing they are not playing GSU


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I really hope Kentucky is that goooood,.....otherwise we stink again.
> I'm certain we did nothing to make Bama nervous



Not at all


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 14, 2014)

Driskel can't hit the broad side of a barn. The O line still has protection issues and the secondary outside of Hargreaves is highly questionable. 5-6 losses and a head coach search is in store for this Gator team I'm afraid.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 14, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Driskel can't hit the broad side of a barn. The O line still has protection issues and the secondary outside of Hargreaves is highly questionable. 5-6 losses and a head coach search is in store for this Gator team I'm afraid.



I agree on the 5-6 losses. Heck, I can even accept that if it sends Muschamp on his way. He may be a good position coach or even DC, but I don't think he's HC material. 
Driskel may be rusty from the injury time off. More than likely it has more to do with the lack of pass protection.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 14, 2014)

bullgator said:


> I agree on the 5-6 losses. Heck, I can even accept that if it sends Muschamp on his way. He may be a good position coach or even DC, but I don't think he's HC material.
> Driskel may be rusty from the injury time off. More than likely it has more to do with the lack of pass protection.



I don't and thats coming from a Bama fan. The gator defense is good. Whether they can keep you in a game long enough to catch a break on offense is the question.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 14, 2014)

Our D is fair; undersized with only a couple legit stars. 
Another reason I don't care for Muschamp is his lack of recruiting. UF loses top in state four and five star players that we may have landed in years past. I think we're something like 48th in recruiting at this point.


----------



## BobSacamano (Sep 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> It just took you 3 OT's to beat a Kentucky team that might have been the only team worse than the Gators last year in the East.



I know. It was awful.



bullgator said:


> The way Foley has been making decisions lately,...probably Kiffen .



please no.



biggdogg said:


> Driskel can't hit the broad side of a barn. The O line still has protection issues and the secondary outside of Hargreaves is highly questionable. 5-6 losses and a head coach search is in store for this Gator team I'm afraid.



The O-line issues are real. You can't tell me Kentucky's D-line is all of a sudden that good to be able to be in the back field as much as they were. Driskell also looked like he had concrete in his shoes the few times he scrambled or took of running.



bullgator said:


> Our D is fair; undersized with only a couple legit stars.
> Another reason I don't care for Muschamp is his lack of recruiting. UF loses top in state four and five star players that we may have landed in years past. I think we're something like 48th in recruiting at this point.



This. Hargraves is for real. The other side of the field was vulnerable though a lot last night. Maybe youth, but poor decisions were made. Our tackling was pretty good when RB's got to the 2nd level but Kentucky backs shouldn't be getting to the 2nd level too often. 

Jesse Palmer kept making reference to our defense of 2 years ago. This defense is not near as good as that one was. That D kept the putrid offense in games EVERY week. 


(in all seriousness), i wouldn't be surprised if we lose 5 or 6. But that better send Boom packing. 

But I'm at a loss to who we'd get next. I'd take Petrino tomorrow, but I don't think he's going anywhere for a couple years.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 15, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> I know. It was awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It'll only take one loss to get rid of him and that will come on Nov. 1...


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 15, 2014)

We have the Offensive and Defensive coordinators to get the job done now. We need a recruiter to get the players now.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 15, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> We have the Offensive and Defensive coordinators to get the job done now. We need a recruiter to get the players now.



Exactly!


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 15, 2014)

Seriously, Kentucky, o I meant Kensucky.

Oh yea, UGA got bet by a ranked team, and has never, ever lost to a pipsqueak Div 2 team.  

Nice try though.


----------



## gin house (Sep 15, 2014)

I honestly could see either or both UGA and USC losing to Kentucky is they arent ready.   Kentucky is much improved.   They will upset somebody a time or two this year.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 19, 2014)

No, Gin, he gators were just that bad.  Kentucky is a little better, but this is still the same team that got beat by a Div 2 team.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 19, 2014)

The only reason Kentucky looked good is because Florida sucks.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Sep 19, 2014)

Southeastern Conference Standings - 2014Year: 
STANDINGS CONFERENCE OVERALL 
SEC - East W-L PF PA W-L PF PA STRK 
Florida 1-0 36 30 2-0 101 30 W2 
South Carolina 1-1 66 87 2-1 99 110 W2 
Missouri 0-0 0 0 3-0 125 52 W3 
Tennessee 0-0 0 0 2-1 82 60 L1 
Kentucky 0-1 30 36 2-1 109 53 L1 
Georgia 0-1 35 38 1-1 80 59 L1 
Vanderbilt 0-1 3 41 1-2 44 109 W1 
SEC - West W-L PF PA W-L PF PA STRK 
Auburn 1-0 45 21 3-0 124 48 W3 
Ole Miss 1-0 41 3 3-0 132 31 W3 
Texas A&M 1-0 52 28 3-0 163 41 W3 
Mississippi State 0-0 0 0 3-0 131 37 W3 
Alabama 0-0 0 0 3-0 126 35 W3 
LSU 0-0 0 0 3-0 115 24 W3 
Arkansas 0-1 21 45 2-1 143 80 W2 


Says it all right there dawg fans..............


----------



## flowingwell (Sep 19, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Southeastern Conference Standings - 2014Year:
> STANDINGS CONFERENCE OVERALL
> SEC - East W-L PF PA W-L PF PA STRK
> Florida 1-0 36 30 2-0 101 30 W2
> ...



Might want to take a picture of that before tomorrow.  I have a feeling the standings may shake up a little ....


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 20, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Might want to take a picture of that before tomorrow.  I have a feeling the standings may shake up a little ....



Crickets.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 24, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Southeastern Conference Standings - 2014Year:
> STANDINGS CONFERENCE OVERALL
> SEC - East W-L PF PA W-L PF PA STRK
> Florida 1-0 36 30 2-0 101 30 W2
> ...



Please save this and repost updated results at end of season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Please save this and repost updated results at end of season.



He won't be around at the end of the season... There are barely a few gators in here now..


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 1, 2015)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Just thought I would go ahead and let you boys know how it ends........................



Sorry guess I was off by a year


----------

